# Internet addresses have run out!



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 4, 2011)

Not a huge deal since the solution already exists, just needs to be implemented.  Still interesting: http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20110203/ts_alt_afp/usitinternetsoftwareicann

Edit:  Another link pointed out by jsfitz54
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/02/04/us-internetaddresses-idUSTRE7128AH20110204


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 4, 2011)

The manufacturers of router equipment need to get off their asses and start making affordable IPv6 hardware.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 4, 2011)

not really news .. it's just that some big agency picked it up and now everybody reports it.

isps still have tons of adresses, what is running out is the address space that you can get if you are a new isp and want ips


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2011)

what w1zzy said  - its NEWS, but its hardly world ending stuff.


rock on IPv6?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 4, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> not really news ..



Obviously since it was known this would happen since the 1990's; however, the fact that they finally gave out the last batch of IPv4 addresses seems rather noteworthy.


----------



## robal (Feb 4, 2011)

From technical POV, not much changed. We knew about crisis and started resolving it back in 2006 (IPv6).

But I hope that now, from political POV, this news will actually set things in motion.
Someone will finally start pushing those lazy ISPs to actually support IPv6 for broadband consumers.

Cheers,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2011)

This reminds me of people say the sky is falling


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 4, 2011)

This is truly an apocalyptic event!

But let's compare it to some of the other times the earth was recently destroyed:
The first nuclear bomb ignited the atmosphere of earth.
The Y2K bug wiped out modern technology on the planet.
The LHC created a black hole that destroyed the earth.
Gay people got married in California.
The miscalculated Mayan doomsday in 2012 turns out to be the actual date of the rapture.

So while you guys smugly say that the end of IPv4 is not the end of days, know that I'm praying for your soul while camping in my bunker.


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 4, 2011)

Can anybody tell me, please, when is the moving gonna happen?
I've heard about this like 5 years ago...but last time I checked, everything here is still on IPv4.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 4, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> The first nuclear bomb ignited the atmosphere of earth.
> The Y2K bug wiped out modern technology on the planet.
> The LHC created a black hole that destroyed the earth.
> Gay people got married in California.
> The miscalculated Mayan doomsday in 2012 turns out to be the actual date of the rapture.



this is all linked, and actually happened, just like the ip adresses, they just dont want you to know


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 4, 2011)

I can imagine how they concealed the 1st, 2nd, 4th and 5th catastrophes, but the 3rd??!
W1zzard, if you know something, please do share!


----------



## Kreij (Feb 4, 2011)

My IP address got consumed in the atmospheric fire that was extinguished by the black hole from the LHC in the year 2000 (due to time distortion from dark matter).

I now just set my IP address to full broadcast (255.255.255.255) so everyone can see my informative and relevant posts. 

What happened to IPv5 ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2011)

LOL yea hopfully they switch over IPV5


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 4, 2011)

Kreij said:


> What happened to IPv5 ?


It exists, but it does not use that identity. It is known as a Internet Stream Protocol experiment.
From Wiki:


> The Internet Stream Protocol (ST and later ST-II) is a family of experimental protocols first defined in Internet Engineering Note IEN-119 (1979), and later substantially revised in RFC 1190 (ST-II) and RFC 1819 (ST2+).
> (...)
> First specified in 1979, ST was envisioned to be a connection-oriented complement to IPv4, operating on the same level as IP but using a different header format than that used for IP datagrams. According to IEN-119, its concepts came from Danny Cohen, Estil Hoversten, and James W. Forgie. The protocol was notable for introducing the concepts of packetized voice (now Voice over IP), a talkspurt (a continuous segment of speech between silent intervals), and specified delay and drop-rate requirements for packet services. It was implemented in the Voice Funnel.
> 
> Its second version, known variously as ST-II or ST2, was drafted by Topolcic and others in 1987 and specified in 1990. In RFC 1819, ST2 distinguishes its own packets with an Internet Protocol version number 5, although it was never known as IPv5.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 4, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The manufacturers of router equipment need to get off their asses and start making affordable IPv6 hardware.



Affordable IPv6 hardware doesn't really matter.  The ISPs need to get off their asses and update their networks to IPv6 hardware, which is going to be expensive no matter what, because they are using extremely high end hardware.

Then the customer just need to have an IPv6 capable modem(provided by the ISP of course) that can accept an IPv6 address and translate it to a private IPv4 address that the customer uses.  The customer never has to change anything on their end, there is no need for IPv6 in a private network.


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ THIS. I was asking when would this happen. IMO, I need a new modem. My current one has already 6 years of work on his belt (at least on my hands).


----------



## Kreij (Feb 4, 2011)

You can't translate all IPv6 address to IPv4 (obviously as there are more of them).
Updating the entire webz to IPv6 is not a trivial task. It will take quite some time.
I'm not worried as long as I can get to TPU.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 4, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> but the 3rd??!



they created a micro-black-hole that will sink to the center of the earth (gravity), it will happily eat away at our planet for a long time until it grows enough till the problems become significant. no, it doesn't look like in star trek


----------



## Kreij (Feb 4, 2011)

They sell those micro-black-holes now. I bought one to replace my garbage disposal.
Just keep it on tinfoil and it won't sink. (Note: Keep pets away)


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Kreij said:


> You can't translate all IPv6 address to IPv4 (obviously as there are more of them).
> Updating the entire webz to IPv6 is not a trivial task. It will take quite some time.
> I'm not worried as long as I can get to TPU.



Yes, you can translate all IPv6 addresses to private IPv4 address.  It doesn't matter that there are more IPv6 address, because private IPv4 addresses can be repeated as many times as you want, they don't have to be different as long as they are on different networks.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 4, 2011)

Private (non-routable) addresses don't factor into the equation as we can all use the same ones.
It's only the "live" IP addresses that are in the doomsday scenario. (DOOM !!!)

BTW ... The inverse proportional mass equations show that a micro-black-hole will only continue to consume mass until it totally bloats and reaches an equilibirum state with it's surrounding mass. It then becomes a new version of Windows.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 4, 2011)

I find this all terribly amusing because I've been running IPv6 on my LAN with 4.6 billion networked computers (under one workgroup ) for the last few years.

You guys are just behind the times.



Kreij said:


> BTW ... The inverse proportional mass equations show that a micro-black-hole will only continue to consume mass until it totally bloats and reaches an equilibirum state with it's surrounding mass. It then becomes a new version of Windows.


Actually this is not entirely correct, it makes a new unix based system.  This is because Kip Thorne proved information isn't lost in a black hole; ergo, it can't be Windows.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 4, 2011)

*Behold the coming of the "IPocalypse"*. I love how the media blows it out of proportion.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 4, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what w1zzy said  - its NEWS, but its hardly world ending stuff.
> 
> 
> rock on IPv6?



yeah actually not a new news, but its kinda interesting it really happen, we heard it about several years ago that ipv4 will be run out so in order to avoid the stuck of it we should take ipv6 that would accomodate many many more address that ipv4


----------



## Kreij (Feb 4, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Actually this is not entirely correct, it makes a new unix based system. This is because Kip Thorne proved information isn't lost in a black hole; ergo, it can't be Windows.



Kip Thorne's theory is flawed. While he proved that no information was lost in a black hole, he never realized that the background scatter of information due to gravitational fluctuation anomoly is sent to Microsoft. 
That explains a lot, no?


On topic : If the whole internet goes belly up due to lack of available addresses, maybe I will actually accomplish something productive. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 4, 2011)

im no good with networking can someone sum up the simply version of what is going on as i have no clue what a IPv4-6 is


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Private (non-routable) addresses don't factor into the equation as we can all use the same ones.
> It's only the "live" IP addresses that are in the doomsday scenario. (DOOM !!!)



I think you've totally missed my point.  I realize this, but my comment was that for the normal customer this won't matter(and hence inexpensive IPv6 hardware doesn't matter), because it is the ISPs that need to get off their asses and start handing out IPv6 addresses, that are translated to private IPv4 address on the consumers end so the consumer never knows the difference and doesn't have to upgrade anything beyond their modem.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 4, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> The ISPs need to get off their asses and update their networks to IPv6 hardware, which is going to be expensive no matter what, because they are using extremely high end hardware.
> 
> Then the customer just need to have an IPv6 capable modem(provided by the ISP of course) that can accept an IPv6 address and translate it to a private IPv4 address that the customer uses.  The customer never has to change anything on their end, there is no need for IPv6 in a private network.



And I guess any routers must be IPv6 capable as well (and routers aren't provided by the ISP) so the customer must keep this in mind at least in future purchases?




You wouldn't want the router to go:


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> And I guess any routers must be IPv6 capable as well (and routers aren't provided by the ISP) so the customer must keep this in mind at least in future purchases?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, the modem provided by the ISP would translate the IPv6 address into a private IPv4 address that any router in use today can use.  Sort of making the modem a router as well, but it only deals with the two IPs, and all traffic from the outside is sent to the single IPv4 address.  (Sort of like putting the private IPv4 address in the DMZ.)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2011)

end users need no more than a new IPv6 modem, and thats that. it can translate via DHCP into IPv4 for the LAN, and then nothing more needs to be done as far as users are concerned.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Mussels said:


> end users need no more than a new IPv6 modem, and thats that. it can translate via DHCP into IPv4 for the LAN, and then nothing more needs to be done as far as users are concerned.



Thanks you, exactly what I'm saying.


----------

